# West Galveston Surf 6- 22



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Got to the beach at noon. There was a lot of mini vans and SUVs doing family vacation time. I saw one other person actually fishing. The water looked good, sandy green. Small surf and slow out going tide. Plenty of 5" finger mullet but they disappeared are 2. The first gut is the same the second one you use to tip toe across high tide has been trenches to about eight ft by the storm. If you were to cross the twenty yards to the bar you'll find another bar has formed another 350-400 yards away. Breakers don't lie. Back to the fishing, I set out two poles with live mullet over the third bar and one in the new trench. I kept losing the baits to crab I believe, no hard heads ,whiting, gaff top. No bites but one and reeled in a three foot black tip. I left around 6, ran out of bait. Felt good to be in the surf.


----------



## BADLUK007 (Jun 10, 2015)

I was there Sunday, lots of little hard heads biting and stealing bait, caught a 2' black tip. Good size finger mullet in the little cove North of Slp.

Soon as I got there at 630am,birds were diving and of coarse, I got birds nest to the point of no recovery the first cast.


----------



## willygee (Jun 21, 2013)

BADLUK007 said:


> I was there Sunday, lots of little hard heads biting and stealing bait, caught a 2' black tip. Good size finger mullet in the little cove North of Slp.
> 
> Soon as I got there at 630am,birds were diving and of coarse, I got birds nest to the point of no recovery the first cast.


me and you's got the same luck brother... happened to me a few weeks back as soon as I got in the surf - had to switch out to my backup rod bc of it...


----------



## BADLUK007 (Jun 10, 2015)

willygee said:


> me and you's got the same luck brother... happened to me a few weeks back as soon as I got in the surf - had to switch out to my backup rod bc of it...


I guess it's cool to watch your rig and bait fly off into the sunrise....


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

That why I always take a cast from the sand make sure things are good to go! Still happens from time to time but alot less after doing a preflight cast =]


----------

